# Incompetence or treason



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

This morning John Kerry announced a breakthrough agreement with China to share climate change technology. Wow! Just Wow! So American scientists, universities, and researchers work to develop new technologies to mitigate climate change (funded at US taxpayer expense) and the Biden clowns simply share this research with the Chinese. Then the Chinese will simply take this research to produce the components and machinery necessary (undercutting US manufacturers and American workers) to sell this equipment to the world. AND THEY WON’T EVEN HAVE TO STEAL THE RESEARCH. BIDEN IS GOING TO GIVE IT TO THEM!

Biden and his fools are either stupid and incompetent, or they are openly committing treason. Either way, THEY GOTTA GO.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's clearly treason. It's round 2 of that fundamental change the libs want.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Biden's making nice by sharing our climate change technology 🤬, meanwhile China is building more Nukes and improving their delivery system which Biden isn't addressing.....wonder if China will make all those missiles/rockets use clean fuel. People who either liked or dislike Trump should recognized that Trump was right about China being a threat to the future of the U.S, China will use the technology to develop a way to modify the weather which they'll try to weaponize.









China says new technology will allow for vast areas of artificial rainfall and hail suppression


China reveals plans to expand its experimental weather modification program over the next five years, to cover an area greater than the size of India with artificial rainfall.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Idiocy to enter into any agreements with the Chicom for anything until they get rid of Winnie Xi Pooh and his flunkies. 

I really disliked eh former President but he didn't take any crapola from the Chicoms. 

Godspeed


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Did anyone notice the other day that China now has the world's largest navy?
Or that they have full scale mockups of US aircraft carriers out in one of their deserts for practice attacks?
When it comes to world events, do not trust national media, even Fox News.
I get the straight scoop right to my inbox from American Military News. www.americanmilitarynews.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Did anyone notice the other day that China now has the world's largest navy?
> Or that they have full scale mockups of US aircraft carriers out in one of their deserts for practice attacks?
> When it comes to world events, do not trust national media, even Fox News.
> I get the straight scoop right to my inbox from American Military News. www.americanmilitarynews.com


With Milley's "new and improved" (read as "weak and confused") military, is that source as reliable as it once was?


----------

